# Minis in resin or lexan?



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Does anyone know of current sources for Minis in HO? Over the years I have noticed several bodies but never where they came from. A fellow HO racer here would like to get some, and I said I would ask around

A friend even had a couple of lexan ones which he made up into real cute 'rough and ready' racers. They made the cover of ''Aspects of modelling: slot cars'' a few years ago. He can't recall how he came by them though.

To be clear we are talking BL Minis and earlier, not BMW Minis, although I like these too.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

The newer "BMW" versions are made by Micro-Scalectrix. To the best of my knowledge there are no US importers for these, but can be had from eBay easily enough. The earlier version of the Mini can be found in a Hot Wheels body. There are metal and plastic versions of these out there and are easily converted on to slot chassis.

-Paul


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks Paul I will have a look for those.

The MS 'Mini' is one funny slot car, it is huge and looks daffy racing anything other than itself!


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

I know what you mean about the MS Mini's size issues! I have all but one of the range so far and they're giants. It is the same issue with the small Peugeot MS do and Tomy had it with the Peugeot 205 and Golf GTi. Any small car in HO ends up over blown as the chassis size doesn't change. Unfortunate.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

The "hot wheels" mini has an odd hood scoop, I have fixed mine with some body filler and sanding. 
A gentleman who used to post on here, but sadly passed away, was casting the hot wheels body for the Magnatraction. He was working on a non-hood-scoop version but I don't think many were sold. It was a real loss when he passed. 

MEV has a stock looking one that fits the t-jet chassis, but just barely. 
Bat Jet also has a mini, but this is an even wilder one with what looks like an 8 port crossflow head/intake sticking through the bonnet. Also meant for a t-jet.

Riggen HO has/had a lexan mini body, which according to them was based on a Lancer lexan body, so there are two opportunities there. 

Never an HO mini by one of the big manufacturers, which is suprising, since one of the innovators in HO raced one at the time.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks for those suggestions.

Who was the innovator you mention? The Hornby PR guy now races full sizes BMW Minis, sponsored by Scalextric, which is pretty neat.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Chop,

I was just wondering which HO chassis you would be using for these?

My mind has been wandering this afternoon and I was thinking that what we need in HO is a small chassis that could be used for scale representations of smaller cars such as the original Mini. And then we could have small Peugeots, Fiat 500s, Yugos etc and they wouldn't look ridiculous next to other HO cars.

Assuming you had to use an existing HO armature because of the high voltage demand, I'd assume an inline arm made as short as possible would be the solution although it would be as long as the entire chassis so the handling could end up being a bit weird as I picture the armature being high and the pinion connecting to the rear of the crown somehow. 

Anyway it will be something else for me to dream of until I finally get my slot cave later this year!


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Chop1965 said:


> Thanks for those suggestions.
> 
> Who was the innovator you mention? The Hornby PR guy now races full sizes BMW Minis, sponsored by Scalextric, which is pretty neat.


Pat Dennis, the father of the TycoPro, raced a mini in C/Sedan with the SCCA. If you read through the stuff about him and Tyco Pro at the Riggen website, there are a few photos of his car, and what appears to be a HO scale Mini Cooper S master.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Cool stuff.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Tomy released two true 1/87 scale race sets available in Japan only. I think there were four car bodies made for the chassis. I have seen one of the sets and at the time the price was too high for me. I have never seen any on the auctions sites and I don't think they are manufactured anymore. but, if you can manage to track down the chassis, it might be just the ticket for what you are trying to accomplish with good scale bodies.


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

Hi Al,

Yes I've seen stuff about those sets. Very cool. Would they run on a regular HO track though? That would have to be the goal for me.

If you have a look on the Slot Forum (as in the site) there is a guy building his own 1/87th scale Porsche 917 and a briefcase track to race it in. Worth a read.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Gareth said:


> Hi Al,
> 
> Yes I've seen stuff about those sets. Very cool. Would they run on a regular HO track though? That would have to be the goal for me.
> 
> If you have a look on the Slot Forum (as in the site) there is a guy building his own 1/87th scale Porsche 917 and a briefcase track to race it in. Worth a read.



It has been a great read. But a bit ambitious. Building both car and track to run it on. He was even talking about lane changing. 

For small chassis, there was a guy on one of the slot car foums, that was building some 60's f1 cars that definately had a chassis alot smaller than a slimline. 

There is alot that can be done to build a smaller chassis, the problem is if you try to build one that is smaller yet runs competitively with other chassis on the same voltage. I would personally love something that would fit under a Spridget body that didn't look like it was approaching 1:43 scale.


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

*resins on ebay*

hey chop i have picked a few of the older style style minis on ebay from a great guy that goes by big hack. he doesnt sell there that much but when he does i,d say bid to win! he makes both afx chassis type and tjet style. hope this helps a bit.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

I used to cast them years ago. samples below
I may have a few lying around if'n you got sumpin cool to trade.


























send me a PM
slotto


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## Gareth (Mar 8, 2011)

ggnagy said:


> It has been a great read. But a bit ambitious. Building both car and track to run it on. He was even talking about lane changing.
> 
> For small chassis, there was a guy on one of the slot car foums, that was building some 60's f1 cars that definately had a chassis alot smaller than a slimline.
> 
> There is alot that can be done to build a smaller chassis, the problem is if you try to build one that is smaller yet runs competitively with other chassis on the same voltage. I would personally love something that would fit under a Spridget body that didn't look like it was approaching 1:43 scale.


I'm not sure what a Spridget body is. Do you have any photos?

I completely agree on the chassis front. So therefore an option could be that you developed something that others could replicate (or you made enough to sell I suppose) and that way you have something you can race with. If I was going to do it I would definitely look at making four chassis for my four lane track. 

The other major problem would be the motor. The Mega G has excellent small motor magnets so maybe you could use them and the arm to form the basis of the car. 

I've got several small foam radio controlled planes which have the perfect size motors as they are tiny but they are only rated for about 3volts and putting them through the track power causing a lot of smoke....I tried! :tongue: I need to scout around for 18 volt motors smaller than a Turbo can.


----------



## Chop1965 (Mar 27, 2012)

Does Joel Pennington post on here?

He has made a brilliant chassis with a tiny motor....


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

Gareth said:


> I'm not sure what a Spridget body is. Do you have any photos?
> 
> I completely agree on the chassis front. So therefore an option could be that you developed something that others could replicate (or you made enough to sell I suppose) and that way you have something you can race with. If I was going to do it I would definitely look at making four chassis for my four lane track.
> 
> ...



"Spridget" amalgam of Sprite and Midget. Generic term for BMC's A-Series powered 2 seater convertable sports car. :thumbsup: Still need pictures? 

I have some of the small planes and helicopters as well. I have been tempted to experiment with a motor or two. The 1/87 guy is using servo motors, I believe.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

This is my Austin Healy Sprite (1/2 of the sprite/midget spridget) rebuild in progress.











It was a former race car and sports an early Datsun A12 motor/trans combo. I have welded in a ton of new sheetmetal and it's currently in grey primer at the moment. Should be mostly road worthy within a couple of months if all goes as planned.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That's so cool! Thanks for sharing. It looks like she's gonna be a blast to drive.


----------



## ggnagy (Aug 16, 2010)

here are some shots of one of mine, the last time I had it out: 2012 MARRS/SARRC at VIR.

slightly modified. 

My wife and I have 3 others as well.


----------



## oddrods (Feb 6, 2007)

Oh sure.... I was trying to hijack this thread and you had to go and one up me

I would eventually like to autocross my Sprite when I get it done. I'm jealous! Do you have any spare parts you might want to get rid of? You can email me off list at:

[email protected]

Rob










This is how it looks today.


----------

